# 23 and in pain



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I feel for you.

I too am a plus size rider, 22 years old, albeit only a pleasure rider, and I have my share of health issues, both mental and physical. Arthritis can be a real problem. I'm lucky enough that I don't have it badly, but I do have a lot of troubles with my right ankle due to spraining it every few weeks/months over a 2 year period. It's developed a spur and a lot of scar tissue, and it does affect my riding to an extent. I find that wearing tight socks or a light ankle brace helps as it puts pressure on to ease the pain, keeps it warm, and provides extra support. I don't know if that will help in your case though.

I don't think that you'll have to give up horses any time soon, if ever. You may find competing difficult, but horses will always be there as a pleasure outlet. If you can't ride, you can drive. If you can't do that, you can just have horses for the joy that they bring.

My horse has done wonders for me mentally, because even when I'm in a bad mood, he'll forgive me for getting angry with him. I can be the meanest person in the world, and he'll still love me (even if it is just for the carrots).

You should start doing some exercises to keep your ankles moving. Move them around in circles, especially before riding. You will probably find that it is worse in the cold weather, but if you wear thick socks to help keep them warm, it shouldn't be too bad. You can also get any number of arthritis pain relief things these days. A big one I find that helps with just about any pain, and works wonders for my grandfathers' arthritic shoulder, is Salonpas pain relief patches. It helps my ankle on the really bad days, it's helped my back (I have arthrosis of my lower spine and bulging discs), and my hands (ganglion cysts and RSI).

Don't let yourself think that this is the end. You only need to look at what some of the paralympic riders suffer with to realize that if you are determined, arthritis won't stand in your way.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I am around y'alls age and I have bad knees and will need total knee replacements in both knees by time I'm 30. I am not overweight (if anything I'm underweight, bleh) but my dad pushed me hard in sports when I was younger, I played through injuries and probably harder than anyone my age should. Sometimes when I would ride it would make my knees hurt, I heard about the MDC stirrups and how they have helped riders who have knee and ankle pain, finally I just went and bought a pair, no more knee pain when I ride! I thought it was completely bogus that a pair of stirrups could make that big of a difference, but I'm a believer now. I'm not on their payroll or receiving any kickbacks (lol) but I figured they might help you too. They're expensive for stirrups but totally worth it.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not quite in my 20's yet but I have arthritis in my knees, hips and spine; and like you I'm a little bigger and need horses for my mental health. Recently I shattered one knee and the other one is going to cop out one of these days because of good old genetics. In warmer weather my arthritis is manageable, especially in my surgically repaired knee. This winter weather is killing my knees. My best advice that some doctors and other horse trainers have given me to manage it is to keep moving. If you keep pushing through your daily activities then it will keep your joints active from tying up. (I've also found that this stuff called Tincture of Arnica helps a LOT with pain management on the really bad days, seriously that stuff is my friend in winter weather. I also started on msm for my joints and a vitamin D supplement and those have also helped as well.) 

As for continuing riding it is very possible. When I shattered my knee I was told even with it repaired I would never be able to ride again due to arthritis and mobility. I pushed through everything and am riding again. Heck, I even have plans to compete eventually as well! The only time I'm going to stop is when I'm dead haha. In all seriousness though, my trainer shattered both her knees and has bad arthritis, she still trains, rides and competes. If you're determined, nothing's impossible I'll stand by that. I think pushing through the pain and insecurity after my injury has made me a stronger rider, it may sound cheesy but horses are my legs now.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm 25 currently. I have arthritis in both knees and I tore my left rotator cuff three years ago. The problems were all caused by bad falls. My knees and shoulder bother me constantly. Investing in a good set of stirrups help. I got the Herm Sprenger stirrups and they definitely help. I also wear knee braces occasionally for extra support. I imagine ankle braces would help with your discomfort as well. Regular exercise is the only other thing that helps my knees and shoulder. I try to swim laps a few times a week. Don't give up on your passion. Just keep trying till you find what helps you manage the pain.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I know you didn't ask specifically for the answer as how to get rid of your arthritis, but that's what my reply is gonna be about.....just in case it is of an interest to you.

I've seen people completely eliminate arthritis by eating healthier foods. Specifically, they switched their foods to be predominately fruits. There's a lot of information as to the how's and why's this is so effective at bringing the body to health so if you're interested in the why's and how's, make google your good friend. 

To put it simply, it has to do with the lymphatic system. Which is basically the, waste removal system for the cells of the body. If you want to know more, I would suggest, as a start, to begin studying Dr. Morse on youtube, and listen to his videos on the lymphatic system. But if you want even more detailed information than that, you'll probably have to google for it, or buy some books on the subject.

And some really good news about this, is that, arthritis is very simple to get rid of.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OP, I would purchase Back On Track's ankle wraps/supports and see if that makes a difference. I have the hock wraps for my horse, and dog. and my mom has a knee brace. and I have a wrist brace. they are incredible. They may just make a difference in your arthritis. They have worked 100% for my animals and my mom and I.

Staying active (moving) and potentially losing some weight will do amazing things for arthritis. (Im so the Pot calling the Kettle black here as I too, need to lose weight, just no desire to do it... ;-)) A gluclosamine/chondroitin supplement will help, Fish oil or other Omega 3 fatty acids are good for the joints...

and TotalFreedom. You cant "eliminate" arthritis. But you can manage it very well with proper diet and exercise. There are many food groups that will make arthritis worse and cause an inflammatory response. But the arthritis is always going to be there, its a breakdown of cartlidge/bone. So on XRay's/MRI's, it'll still be there...There is no "cure"...I wish there was though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> and TotalFreedom. You cant "eliminate" arthritis._Posted via Mobile Device_


This is actually inaccurate. As indeed you can completely eliminate arthritis and you can regrow bone and cartlidge. It's just that the knowledge which dominates on healing and health is currently a reflection of how much or little can be done with the body as it's consuming foods that are more common in our society. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that what is commonly known about health of the human body only represents the limitations of our foods....and the common foods that are consumed in our society are, for the most part lacking any real large health/healing building blocks that the body requires to achieve health and healing. If you change the parameters, "in this case, food", you'll change the outcome and the current known limitations will reflect this change as well.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

totalfreedom said:


> This is actually inaccurate. As indeed you can completely eliminate arthritis and you can regrow bone and cartlidge. It's just that the knowledge which dominates on healing and health is currently a reflection of how much or little can be done with the body as it's consuming foods that are more common in our society. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that what is commonly known about health of the human body only represents the limitations of our foods....and the common foods that are consumed in our society are, for the most part lacking any real large health/healing building blocks that the body requires to achieve health and healing. If you change the parameters, "in this case, food", you'll change the outcome and the current known limitations will reflect this change as well.


Hmmm, Interesting. Off to the internet search bar I go... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You can't eliminate arthritis damage and bony changes or go back in time, but you can improve or eliminate the pain and discomfort associated with it. I have knee and ankle pain in regular english stirrups, but the EZ ride stirrups like these: Best Discount Price on EZ Ride Stirrups with Cages! have pretty much changed everything for me- no more pain. Not saying one simple change will solve everything, but don't lose hope! Simple changes in tack, diet and exercise routine should keep you comfortable.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

First, the more weight you lose the better you will feel and the slower the arthritis will progress. I know its not easy, but I've notices a difference in my feet. 

Are you taking a joint supplement? 

Have you visited you doctor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I do take a really expencive joint supplement and that helps with the problems in my knees and my back (also bad on me but the supplement helps) For the most part, or at least what I've experienced, is that the supplements help the bigger joints and I do notice the difference between taking them and not taking them, unfortunately, they don't do much for my ankles. 

As of now, I can still ride and in fact riding doesn't hurt, AFTER riding hurts really bad and normally I can barely walk afterwords. 

I do stretches and I do wear a brace on my right ankle (the one that's worse) The brace does help and I can do all my chores etc normally with it on. 

I'm going to look into the stirrups and the back on track braces and I am actually losing weight right now so hopefully that will help as well. As for what I eat, fruits, veggies, meat, eggs, fish, and also junk food. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

So can someone send me a link on here to the sturrips that help riders with arthritis? I'm not sure what they are called or who makes them, otherwise I'd look them up myself. 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Herm Sprenger 4-F Bow Balance Stirrups. Those are the ones I use. You can find them at doversaddlery.com or smartpak.com


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

The EZ rides I posted on the last page helped me- not sure if those were the ones you were referring to though! I know they've helped several people I ride with.


----------

